# pls help cockatiel itching....



## ayush n blu (Feb 18, 2015)

my cockatiel cant stop itching, he has a lot of feather dust .this condition has been progressing the past 6 months . To avoid getting bald we use a antiscratch collar but he knows how to itch with the collar on as he ha been wearing it for the past 6 months.
pls have a look at the images 
please help me out 
please help blu.


----------



## Cheeky boy (Jul 15, 2014)

That doesn't look good :-( commonly if a tiel is itching like that he/she might have mites/lice. You can get spray to spray on them at most pet shops witch really helps. Hopefully that is what's wrong because that is easily dealt with. Good luck!


----------



## ayush n blu (Feb 18, 2015)

i have already tried mites and lice spray and i have taken blu to the vet twice both of them said everything is fine.
pls help me


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

In the past I have been given an oral medication to treat lice. I wouldn't use a spray unless advised by a vet. If it's not lice or mites, your cockatiel might have some type of skin condition. Did you take him to a specialized avian vet?


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah don't use those sprays, I've known cockatiels to die from those toxic sprays alone. I second that question, were they avian vets?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Show these pictures to the vet because that isn't fine. Blu has something wrong with him that needs medical attention. Until then, stop using any spray on him. That will probably make it worse


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

This bird is plucking, not just itching. Please ask your vet to test for parasites, including giardia. Bloodwork to look at kidney and liver function would also be advisable. It's possible but rare for 'tiels to pluck from psychological causes alone, so you need to rule out underlying medical issues.


----------



## ayush n blu (Feb 18, 2015)

he is not plucking feathers , he is only itching and removing that white feather dander .
yes they were avian vets.
and yes i got him tested for giardia and i put him on a dose of ronidazole (drug for treatment of giardia)
they tested him for parasites and they took blu s blood samples also but everything came out to be fine
and going to the vet again and again is totally not in my budget im a student


----------



## ayush n blu (Feb 18, 2015)

pls help me 
you guys are my last hope 
i have tried everything i could
pls help me 
pls help blu


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

He is plucking. You can clearly see plucked feathers and plucked pin feathers in the photos you posted.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

How long did you treat with the ronidazole, and did you disinfect everything during the process?

We need more information than "I've tried everything" and "it was all fine" if we're going to try to help you.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Do you bathe him with a spray mister? It might at least help the itching. I spray with warm water and from above the cage so the water falls down like a misting rain. Won't cure anything for sure, but may help the itching. Poor baby.


----------



## ayush n blu (Feb 18, 2015)

ok but pls tell me what to do
i need help


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you want my help, then please answer my questions. I can't give you advice if I don't know what you've already tried.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

It does seem he is plucking out new pin feathers. Have you thought about lifestyle issues? What is his diet like? What is his routine with regards to feeding, bathing, sleeping and playing? Is there anything that might be stressing him out like another pet?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

So, looking back through your old threads, I see that this bird has had symptoms of mites or other parasites since last February. People here have repeatedly advised you not to use the collar or the spray, which it seems you decided to proceed with. You also have not answered anyone's questions regarding the bird's history or what treatment methods have already been tried. 

If you would like the forum's help with your bird, please provide the following information: What are this bird's cage and environmental conditions like? 
What is his diet? 
Is there any possible exposure to toxic substances?
When did he see the vet, and what tests were run?
What were the results of those tests? (We need lab values, not just "everything was fine." If you don't have those records, call the vet and ask for a copy.)
What treatments have been tried, and what was their outcome? Please be specific. 

Your bird really needs help and I would like to try to give you some advice, but I can't do that unless you provide the above information. We are not mind readers or vets.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I must second Enigma. In the nicest way possible, we can't help unless we know the situation.


----------

